# One wiped out pup! (long)



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww, he is adorable.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is really cute! He will likely howl for him mommy and brothers and sisters for a few days. It takes a couple weeks for them to settle in. It sounds like you are doing a great job with him! First days are always hard. Housetraining is always a PIA, but they all get it eventually.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL! But he LOOKS like a perfect little saint! Dogs and kids...they always look so innocent when they are asleep. Hoping his adjustment is short lived and that you can just get on with enjoying one another real fast. Poor kitties!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Black male poodle. You had me there! He's adorable. I can forgive a BMP the air raid siren.

Mud pit? I'm sure he's looking at you and wondering if you think he's a lab or something. As if! 

I see a Les Poochs brush in your future.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My favourite sound . . . the sound of sleeping Poodles!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's beautiful. You and I had the same night last night. PM me at night if you are up and need some companionship other then the unique sound of a new puppy.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

What a night!! I could feel your exhaustion just reading that! Glad he's nice and tuckered out now! Congratulations on your new bundle of fluff, can't wait to hear what name you pick!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! You have a mighty cute little no-name boy there, can't wait to hear what you choose to call him! I can tell from your post you have the temperament and sense of humor to survive puppyhood and adolescence. I don't know if this mud-removal tip will help you, but* countryboy* posted it recently and I find it invaluable. You can make a little "wading pond" out of one of those rectangular plastic totes filled with a few inches of water and teach your pup to walk back and forth in it to wash off the mud. I realize your little fellow is small enough to lift and bathe easily right now, but as a lady of "a certain age" myself, with a 22 lb over-size minipoo, I find the little walkabout tub invaluable! Enjoy watching your little boy grow--that first year is so _special!_:bathbaby:


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, all. To be honest, I'm not at all knowledgeable about poodle conformation, so I have no idea how well he's put together, but I like him. 

@Chagall's Mom
Thanks for the tip. I think I'll need to set something like that up - even when my grass grows in I'm sure he'll find mud somewhere.

The mud pit's been fixed temporarily - one ex-pen filled with river rock and we have an impromptu dog run. He's liking that much better and so am I. Put him in, close the door, and wait. No opportunity to jump on me - fewer distractions and cleaner/dryer feet for him. I'll have something more permanent in place next week.

@all that jazz
Don't know if this might help you, but my mother may have solved the air raid siren and indiscriminate pottying in the crate problem simultaneously. I had him in an adult sheltie sized crate originally, then moved him to a sheltie puppy sized crate figuring that the smaller size might help. This afternoon, she suggested using the cat crate and putting in an oversized bed. He can sit up in it if he bends his neck a bit. I thought it was too small. He can barely turn around the bed takes up so much room. But, he loves it. I should have figured, as much as he enjoys being carried and cuddled tight. Put him in it and not a peep out of him, even with us moving around and talking. We left to get lunch and when we got back there were no accidents, all was quiet. A little while later, he let out a quiet whimper to let me know he had to go. I've been putting him in it every time he falls asleep to get him accustomed to it. :fingers-crossed:

Ooo - and he let me brush and comb every bit of him. He was very patient. I'm impressed. Maybe learning to groom my own poodle won't be so bad after all. :ahhhhh:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Oh my word he's a cutie!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He is adorable! Enjoy the puppy stage, it's over before you know it!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Just poppin' in to say your boy is absolutely adorable! What a beautiful face!! Can't wait to see more photos. He sounds sweet and intelligent. Congratulations on your new furbaby!!


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone here. That is an adorable black male! What a face on him. We had some similar issues with our white female Luna when we first brought her home with her crate. Originally, we used to put our pups in the back hall where there was lots of room for a nice, large and warm crate. Most of our pups did okay there at night, but Luna was especially...let's just say...unhappy to be in that area. She would pace back and forth in the crate, and make these sounds that almost resembled something out of the exorcist. A couple of times, she made it a point to poop in her kennel and play "the dung is flung" game so you can only imagine what that was like the first two nights we had her. 

Other than this, she was the most wonderful, angelic little girl you could ask for. Let me say that Luna probably set the record for the youngest poodle puppy ever not to be sleeping in a crate at her age. By night #3 she was sleeping on the beds with us and, she slept like a little lamb all through the night without a peep. She even rarely had accidents on the bed. She was just one of those poodles that can't stand being crated. Her pooping was her way of showing her disapproval and fear of being along I guess. I understand it completely and can appreciate the feeling too. She probably would have been okay sleeping in her crate in the bedroom as she would've been closer to us, but...the bed worked just fine too.

The lesson here is that it's probably better to have the crate as close to you as possible. When we got Samson (our white male) we had the crate in our bedroom and he had no problems in there and actually looked forward to going in at night when he was tired.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

TheBigRoo said:


> She would pace back and forth in the crate, and make these sounds that almost resembled something out of the exorcist.
> 
> ...
> 
> Other than this, she was the most wonderful, angelic little girl you could ask for.


Sounds like mine is just like yours in that regard. Unfortunately, it appears that the only reason he was OK in the crate yesterday was that he was just that exhausted. Today, he's upped the ante by flinging himself bodily at the sides of the crate (or ex-pen). And I swear, I've never heard sounds like this come from a living animal. It's funny. He will stop the instant he hears a footstep head in his direction and be absolutely silent until he figures you're not coming to let him out. Once he's out he doesn't appear to have ever been upset at all.



TheBigRoo said:


> The lesson here is that it's probably better to have the crate as close to you as possible. When we got Samson (our white male) we had the crate in our bedroom and he had no problems in there and actually looked forward to going in at night when he was tired.


I have his crate next to my bed, though I admit to moving it to another room around 4:30 this morning to try to get some sleep. I tried bringing it out with me later after play-time, pottying, etc. so he could watch me while I got his food ready. No dice. I think patience and perseverance is the only thing that will get us past this stage of puppy-hood.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Love your descriptions of his noises LOL! Can you imagine if this was your first puppy? he is a cutie...and a smart one at that. 

As I was staring up at the stars and the moon in 26 degree weather at 3:00am the other morning while Zeebe was looking for the perfect spot, I started to wonder if I was crazy. Then she looked up at me with her sweet expression and I promptly forgot how cold it was outside!  They sure can do that to us, can't they?


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I was thinking about that earlier. If he were my first puppy I'd probably be in a state of panic by now. As it is, I'm almost happy to be at work and get him into a set schedule. I'm sure that will do more to help him settle down than anything else.

Although I will say - the other puppies I've been around never made a fuss like this. One whined a bit the first day, but that's it. I guess up until now we've been lucky.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pictures! Good luck to you! We just brought home a new puppy on Friday and while she is doing pretty well with her crate, she despises being left in her puppy play pen with crate alone - but is getting better with baby steps. We have been doing pretty well with pottying, but I have found that if she is active every 30 minutes is a must  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Remi's first nights home were like that!!*

First night he yodeled/barked/whined ALL.NIGHT.LONG. 

Second night, I thought MAYBE we would have an easier time with it. After only TWO hours, I threw in the towel. He's been sleeping in bed with us (me and a Shih Tzu) ever since. He's only wet the bed two times so far & I accept complete responsibility for both times. 

When I leave him for work I know he barks/howls/yodels for awhile. He may be doing it all day long -- I don't know. 

They are determined little things aren't they?


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

VERY determined  

I spoke to his breeder this morning. Two of my boy's litter mates came down with a bit of a fever yesterday and she was calling to let me know to take him to the vet to make sure he's OK. He went yesterday and was the picture of health, so I'm just going to be hyper aware and know to take him back to the vet ASAP if he seems at all 'off'.

Anyway, during the conversation, after hearing about the barking/howling, she mentioned that his litter was 'talkative'. Aha. Methinks there are/will be 9 other families in the same boat I am in this week :bounce:.

ETA: Ooh, I forgot. I think I've decided on a name. Kohl, for the black eye liner.


----------

